# Mallard & Widgeon Dead Mount!



## Rick Acker

Just finished up this project recently. Thanks for checking out!


----------



## Rick Acker




----------



## scotty5-18

What would a mount like this cost to have done?


----------



## Rick Acker

scotty5-18 said:


> What would a mount like this cost to have done?


I get $275 for Ducks...Client provided barnwood! Thanks for checkin' out! :beer:


----------



## bandman

Definition of beauty right there Rick! Amazing work as always. :thumb: :thumb:


----------

